# Ultimate Breakfast



## boddy4 (May 14, 2007)

Fry 4 chopped pork sausages, then 6 bacon in non stick pan. Add mushrooms, then pour 6 beaten and seasoned eggs all over. Cook on low heat till starts to set. Sprinkle grated cheese all over and grill for a min or two.

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/3183/onepan-english-breakfast

serves 4

approx. Pro-25g per serving

Eat along with 150g oats made with milk and honey or raisins.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Boddy mate....i told you.......mars bars are the way forward pal.


----------



## boddy4 (May 14, 2007)

haha cheers Daz mate well i gotta weight 10 more days till after the england before i can follow your diet. Av u eva had deep fried mars bars? mrs B was talking bout em before?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

No mate...i dont have the time to watch them fry as they get hammered big time....mainly around 3 in the morn when i get up for a p1ss. 

Good luck at the england matey...you should do well there.


----------



## boddy4 (May 14, 2007)

Cheers pal gonna do my best. Im bout 7lbs lighter than at north staffs so hoping ill be as shredded as i can be mate


----------

